# Retractable/hidden casters



## ccrow (Jan 14, 2010)

I swear I saw on hear a plan or picture where someone had rigged casters to move workbench that flipped up out of the way when not in use, but I can't find it. If anyone has any idea how to do that or how to find the pictures I would be greatly appreciative..

Thanks for the help.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

I believe it Hercules lift. Try to Google it. If I find it I will Re post


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*This maybe what you meant?*

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/first-diy-mobile-base-band-saw-20328/#post159010 :blink: bill


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

A slightly different take.
.




 











 









.


----------



## Drs3077 (Nov 15, 2010)

This is what I used on my work bench google truck locks to find them. They lift it up off the casters then release them and it lowers them back down on the casters. They work real good for me


----------



## ccrow (Jan 14, 2010)

Wow, thanks for all of the responses. I will check these different options out now.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*A version of this might work for you*

This is pretty heavy duty and weighs as much as some tools, but I had the channel and I can spray weld metal with a MIG, so here we are from "My Photos" on the left side of this page:
















_Finished base_
Some sort of threaded rod that you can crank down is what I'm thinking. The big advantage to this type is that you can completely level out the machine to an outboard table or other support. Those pads posted above would probably do the same. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

woodnthings said:


> This is pretty heavy duty and weighs as much as some tools, but I had the channel and I can spray weld metal with a MIG, so here we are from "My Photos" on the left side of this page:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bill you can't use that looking that way. Good thing you have another 5 or so Table saws.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I think this is the post you were referring to.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/...-lower-casters-my-workbench-16509/#post129383


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Shhhh!*



rrbrown said:


> Bill you can't use that looking that way. Good thing you have another 5 or so Table saws.


You didn't see what you saw and we didn't have this conversation. :no: bill


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Dang Bill,that is just WRONG.Ever see a Cosco fold-up table?HaHa,BW


----------



## sofalinux (May 28, 2009)

I built the one mentioned by rrbrown in post #9 above. I have used it a lot this summer. I couldn't ask for anything better. It requires only the pulling of 2 levers. The bench is very heavy, but even when loaded down it rolls as smooth as silk with one finger (on smooth concrete). The only problem I have had is that the dowels through the cam come lose in the cross piece behind the cam. They were glued in place but they are under a huge amount of stress. They need to be secured better. The ONLY effort required is caused by the friction of the cam against the bottom board. The cam and the bottom board that the cam rides on are wearing. I recommend mounting a metal plate on the bottom board to reduce friction. It would be nice to make the cam out of melamine or what ever that slippery plastic stuff is called. Or a roller bearing in place of the cam would be the cadillac version. Think I'll work on that this winter, that is if it gets over 20 degrees this winter in Michigan.


----------



## Rick Mathison (Jun 16, 2010)

Here's a link to Norm's moveable assembly table

http://www.newyankee.com/getproduct.php?0207

Rick


----------

